# New Google hangouts app (Google Talk instant messaging)



## editor (May 18, 2013)

Have to say I'm loving the update for Talk/GChat and all those daft emoticon things.

Anyone else using it?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk


----------



## Fez909 (May 18, 2013)

I am, yeah. It's nice. I've only used the mobile app as I don't have a tablet, but so far it just builds on Talk nicely and hopefully we can get rid of the million different ways to message on Android now. It was a mess before.

Well, it still is until they've killed off Talk, etc. Plus Hangouts would work on my Mam's Galaxy Tab 2, so not everyone can get it yet, it seems.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 19, 2013)

I dont know anyone on G+ to talk to. 

/lonely


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> I dont know anyone on G+ to talk to.
> 
> /lonely


 
People don't realise it can be used like MSN Messenger or whatever, so you need to teach them!

If you know someone has an Android phone, and you know their GMail address, just send them a message on G+/Talk/Hangouts and they won't know what's going on, but it'll appear in their notifications. Then you'll probably have to explain to them what it is, and then there you go...a G+ friend!

I've got a loads of my family and friends using it now by doing this.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2013)

Most people I know seem to be using whatsapp. What's the difference with this?


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 19, 2013)

one of the things i actually like about Google+ is that people i know _aren't_ on it, but it does render some parts of it redundant for me.


----------



## Firky (May 19, 2013)

I wish people would use G+ as there's a lot of things I like about it but the thing I hate the most and it stops me from using it... there's no bugger on it. Only marty21


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Most people I know seem to be using whatsapp. What's the difference with this?


 
Well, it's not a third party app, for one.

99% of Android users will have this (or Talk), whereas the whatsapp users will be a much lower percentage (I don't use it, for instance).


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2013)

Firky said:


> I wish people would use G+ as there's a lot of things I like about it but the thing I hate the most and it stops me from using it... there's no bugger on it. Only marty21


More people need to use it, much better than facebook


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Well, it's not a third party app, for one.
> 
> 99% of Android users will have this (or Talk), whereas the whatsapp users will be a much lower percentage (I don't use it, for instance).


 
But being a 3rd party app is exactly the thing I like about it. I haven't got the time to be second guessing who out of my entire contacts is on Android, or iOS, or Windows, or Blackberry, or Nokia.

What I like about whatsapp is it's cross platform and it just shows me who uses it without me having to find out in advance, as they'll have installed it purposefully to use it rather than being part of the stock Android. Surely that's easier than going through the hassle of finding out who has Android, and then sending a g+ message out of the blue on an app they probably have never used.


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> But being a 3rd party app is exactly the thing I like about it. I haven't got the time to be second guessing who out of my entire contacts is on Android, or iOS, or Windows, or Blackberry, or Nokia.
> 
> What I like about whatsapp is it's cross platform and it just shows me who uses it without me having to find out in advance, as they'll have installed it purposefully to use it rather than being part of the stock Android. Surely that's easier than going through the hassle of finding out who has Android, and then sending a g+ message out of the blue on an app they probably have never used.


 
Fair enough. Your situation seems different to mine.

The people who _I_ contact on these sorts of things are generally close friends and family, so I'm aware what phone they have, and so it's not too difficult to think about whether they'd have a Google account or not.

Google Hangouts are cross platform as well, btw.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Google Hangouts are cross platform as well, btw.


 
Seems to only be on Android and iOS from what I can see (and desktop).

http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/


----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seems to only be on Android and iOS from what I can see (and desktop).
> 
> http://www.google.com/ /learnmore/hangouts/


 
The newest app is, for now, but Hangouts are not new. Here's the Google Plus app for IOS which have Hangouts built into them, and will work with someone using either the G+ app on Android or the new Hangouts app.

From the blurb


> ✓ Video chat with up to 9 friends with mobile Hangouts


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The newest app is, for now, but Hangouts are not new. Here's the Google Plus app for IOS which have Hangouts built into them, and will work with someone using either the G+ app on Android or the new Hangouts app.
> 
> From the blurb


 
What I meant is it's not available to Windows Mobile, Blackberry, or Nokia.


----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> What I meant is it's not available to Windows Mobile, Blackberry, or Nokia.


 
Apologies, I misunderstood.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> I dont know anyone on G+ to talk to.
> 
> /lonely


 
G+ is a beautiful social networking experience let down by the vast numbers of people not using it. Hangouts is a nice idea that'll suffer from the same problem. WhatsApp it aint!


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

Loads of people I know use GTalk (now Hangouts) and it's totally free. I don't have any need for WhatsApp.

WhatsApp fans might want to give this a lookover too:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/terms-conditions-whatsapp/
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57566245-83/whatsapp-privacy-practices-under-scrutiny/


----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2013)

Sadly I have just had to uninstall this as it removed the voice only functionality that the old Talk app had, and which I used. 

:thumbs down:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Loads of people I know use GTalk (now Hangouts) and it's totally free. I don't have any need for WhatsApp.
> 
> WhatsApp fans might want to give this a lookover too:
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/terms-conditions-whatsapp/
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57566245-83/whatsapp-privacy-practices-under-scrutiny/



Seeing as Google have all my contacts as well I can't say I'm that bothered. I'm not sure if it could work as well as it does if it didn't anyway. 

Tbh the only times I've used such software is when I've lived in areas with really poor reception or contacting mates in the same situation, I've had more texts then I can use for years now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah I can't say I'm all that bothered about whatsapp having access to all my contacts, it's not like Google doesn't have the same access.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

I trust Google more than WhatsApp, whoever they are, but each to their own.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WhatsApp


----------



## Fez909 (May 21, 2013)

So now I find out that Google have apparently pulled support for XMPP in the new Hangouts


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I trust Google more than WhatsApp, *whoever they are*, but each to their own.


 
You've never heard of whatsapp before?


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2013)

A message popped up in my email about it. It told it to fuck off because 
1 i don't like a new function being announce in such a force it down my throat way 
2 Its called Hangouts which makes me feel like a load of teenagers will be shouting ew why is this old man here in our hang out, paeado!


----------



## Fez909 (May 21, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> You've never heard of whatsapp before?


 
He's heard of the app, but is saying he doesn't know the company behind it, so has nothing to judge their trustworthiness on. Google, on the other hand, are a known entity. You can be pretty sure what'll happen to your information with Google - it'll be mined for info, but ultimately safe.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2013)

Ooh, now this is going to be handy: they're adding location sharing. Nice.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 29, 2013)

They've also re-added the voice-only hangouts 

You just disable the video when doing a non-text chat.


----------

